# Paris Hotel Suggestions?



## Carlsbadguy (Jun 19, 2009)

Considering the following hotels for an award stay later this year.  I was wondering if anyone has any suggestion as to which would be better.  This will be my first visit to Paris:


Marriott Rive Gauche
Marriott Champ Elysee
Renaissance Vendome
Hilton Arc De Triomphe

The MArriott Champs Elysee and Renaissance would take more points.


----------



## pwrshift (Jun 19, 2009)

On all our trips we stayed at the Marriott CE ... it's so special to walk out the door in the middle of the most famous street in the world.  First trip is really special -- if you have the points I suggest you can't go wrong with that location -- I believe it is the only hotel on the CE.

Brian


----------



## falmouth3 (Jun 19, 2009)

We just stayed at the Hilton Arc de Triomphe last month.  It was very nice.  Not in the center of everything, but not far either.  A few minutes walk to two different metro lines.  About a 10 minute walk to the Arc de Triomphe.  

If you get upgraded, the executive lounge has a free breakfast buffet each day and drinks, snacks, and warm appetizers each evening.

Sue


----------



## Conan (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm not familiar with the hotels, but I'd choose by arondissement (zone or district).





The 'left bank' is south of the river; the right bank is north.  The little island in the river to the right of Orsay above is Ile de la cite (Notre Dame).

The best left bank district is the 6th, a little like New York's Greenwich Village in some ways, and still convenient to the Louvre on the other side.  The 5th is the University area and tends to be cheaper.  The 7th especially on the Eiffel Tower side is kind of out-of-the-way.

On the right bank, Champs Elysees is something like New York's Fifth Avenue and especially on the Arc de Triomphe side and beyond in the 17th is likewise out-of-the-way.  The ritziest hotels and shopping are in the 1st.  The 4th may be a better and cheaper right bank choice; it includes the old Jewish ghetto and has some interesting streets and shops.


----------



## frankhi (Jun 27, 2009)

I have only stayed (and will be staying) at the Marr CE. That said, if you're there for tourist stuff, I don't think you can beat it.


----------



## LARRY T (Jun 27, 2009)

Normally I am reluctant to express an opinion on this topic, since I think you will probably be happy at any of these choices and what appeals to me might not be right for you. But in this case, I will put in my 2 cents. My wife, daughter and I just returned for a week in Paris and a week in Cannes. We had such a great time, that we are already thinking of repeating the same exact itinerary next year. When we made our reservations last year using points, we used 2 travel packages and booked both the CE for my 24 and 27 year olds and the Renaissance Paris Vendome for my wife and I. We were being joined by another couple and figured the kids would enjoy being on the Champs-Elysees. It turned out that my son could not join us, so we cancelled the CE and upgraded to a junior suite at the Vendome to accomodate my daughter. Now here comes the controversial part. After checking out the CE hotel while visiting the Arc de Triomph, we were extremely happy that we stayed at thye Vendome. First of all, I would not compare the Champs-Elysees to 5th Ave in NY. It is more like Times Square. Aside from a few fancy stores, it doesn't hold a candle to 5th Ave, especially with regard to the class of people strolling the boulevard. Not that this should be a factor, but coincidentally, my only bad dinner was at a restaurant on the CE the night we went to the Arc. However, we did eat one of our all time best meals at the Marriott Champs-Elysees restaurant. The food and service were amazing. Although the rooms might be on the small side at the Vendome, I can't imagine staying in a better located hotel. There is a very trendy area a few blocks away with some very good restaurants. The hotel itself is a beautiful beautique hotel with great service. I think if you check these hotels out on Tripadvisor.com, you will get a fairly accurate representation of these hotels. Although some people on Tripadvisor were unhappy with the breakfast at the Vendome, I was very satisfied with their selection. You can request a custom omelette for no additional charge. Have a great trip.


----------



## Ann in CA (Jun 30, 2009)

We were happy for a week at Marriott Champs Elysees last month.  We found the location to be just great...metro close when needed, but we love to walk in Paris and walked more miles than we normally would just because it is so much fun.

Also had a great evening at "The Restaurant" at Marriott CE...excellent service and never imagined a tomato, eggplant and mozzarella terrine could be so delicious.  We found the crowds on the Champs Elysees to be a bit much, on the weekends especially, but easily lost the mobs a few blocks off the CE.

The area around the Renaissance Paris Vendome is also a great location, actually closer to many of the big "musts", but we have not stayed there, so really couldn't compare.  Am sure you'll enjoy any of your choices.


----------



## JCerniglow (Jun 30, 2009)

Just checked out of the vendome renaissaince.  We loved the hotel and area.  BReakfast was very expensive.  $23 pp w/o omletter.  $29 pp w/ omlette.  Despite that, I would stay there again.


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Jul 4, 2009)

On award stays as a Gold Marriott Rewards member has anyone been upgraded at the different Paris hotels and were you given breakfast coupons


----------

